# Is there a Doctor in the forum



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I don't know why I have such a problem with a long Par 3. its 180 yrds, water guards the front and flanked by sand. I think I have a phobia on this hole. Anyone have or had aa problem hole like this? I know its me.


----------



## Stuart StAndrew (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm no Doctor and on opening this thread wondered what strange aliment you might be discussing, but alas just the normal 'devil hole' syndrome! Yes, i suffer from the same thing at my local - one hole that I think sub-conciously I've developed an issue with and never get a good score - I think its to do with the trees and the water and concentrating too much on the hazards and not enough on striking the ball cleanly. If you look at the trees/water/bunker thats where it will end up! Sorry I can't offer much advice except not to over think the hole!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Stuart StAndrew said:


> I'm no Doctor and on opening this thread wondered what strange aliment you might be discussing, but alas just the normal 'devil hole' syndrome! Yes, i suffer from the same thing at my local - one hole that I think sub-conciously I've developed an issue with and never get a good score - I think its to do with the trees and the water and concentrating too much on the hazards and not enough on striking the ball cleanly. If you look at the trees/water/bunker thats where it will end up! Sorry I can't offer much advice except not to over think the hole!


Atleast I'm not alone with this syndrome


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

What water? What sand? I have learned to not see hazards in front of me. If I know the carry, it makes it easier for me to disregard them. I play on a course that has a 170 yard par three. Water on the right, and waste area on the left. Just left of the waste area are people's back yards.The wind is usually blowing left to right. The pin is usually on the right side of the green to protect those back yards. I hit my 190 club with a nice easy swing, while focusing on a tree that is about 40 yards past the middle of the green. Seems to work well for me. One thing that does bother me is that course marshal who drives the course backwards. If they see me getting ready to hit the ball, they park in front of me, and wait. 9 times out of 10, while not doing it intentionally, I will hit the ball on a line towards them. Same thing happens if someone is standing to the side of the fairway, and wants me to play through. Also, it will be one of my better impacts with the ball giving me the added distance to reach them.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

FrogsHair said:


> What water? What sand? I have learned to not see hazards in front of me. If I know the carry, it makes it easier for me to disregard them. I play on a course that has a 170 yard par three. Water on the right, and waste area on the left. Just left of the waste area are people's back yards.The wind is usually blowing left to right. The pin is usually on the right side of the green to protect those back yards. I hit my 190 club with a nice easy swing, while focusing on a tree that is about 40 yards past the middle of the green. Seems to work well for me. One thing that does bother me is that course marshal who drives the course backwards. If they see me getting ready to hit the ball, they park in front of me, and wait. 9 times out of 10, while not doing it intentionally, I will hit the ball on a line towards them. Same thing happens if someone is standing to the side of the fairway, and wants me to play through. Also, it will be one of my better impacts with the ball giving me the added distance to reach them.


Now you have a phobia with the Marshal, do you hit him?:laugh: I say the samething on this hole, but I havn't convinced myself yet.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Where I play most, the par 3 holes are all between 180-200 yards. Depending where they put the tees, some days they can be all around the same length. On those days, if I get it in my head that I'm between clubs, I may as well go home.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I seem to find if you pay attention to the hazard 9 times out of 10 I will end up in it and the other one is probably because I miss hit the ball other wise it would be 10 out of 10 lol. If only this worked everytime when putting......


----------



## Powerfade (Aug 24, 2007)

For me, it’s a little 145 yd par 3. The tee is a “step” built into the side of a very steep hill. On the left it drops off about 30 feet down to an adjacent fairway. On the right, a very steep hill (up) filled with dense trees, a wall. The “wall” extends about 50 yards past the tee, then gently moves away from the line. The rest of the hole is wide-open except for a few trees on the far right, to about 80 yards out. Only trouble is trees and a ravine behind the green. The tee is large and being on the side of a hill seems more scenic than problematic. At address, all I really see is a wide open view of the green. 

Should be an easy chip shot, right? Well, my game requires a full (but easy) iron, a simple shot that I have no problems with from any fairway. But at least 2/3 of my shots are either “skulls”, or I hit 6 inches behind the ball. Of the times I’m able to make solid contact, maybe 1 in 10 hit the green. The rest are in the (very) light rough, well right of the green. I normally recover for the second shot, but it’s a bogey/double hole that simply shouldn’t be…

It’s 100% mental, there is NO good reason for my poor performance on this hole. I’ve been playing this course for years and this just popped up around the middle of last season. It’s maddening, I tell ya!:dunno:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Powerfade said:


> It’s maddening, I tell ya!:dunno:


I'm with ya there brother and the cart girl helps a little. I'm playing my infamous hole tomorrow. I'm taking froghairs advice and I'm saying what water, what sand, what trees.


----------



## Stuart StAndrew (Sep 9, 2010)

How did you get on? did any of the tips make things any better or did the water and/or the sand get the better of you?! hope it went well!


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

*Phobia*

I used to have a problem with a tee shot on a par 5 at my local course. It all happened because of one round in the club championships several years ago when I hooked 3 balls out of bounds on the hole. It was so difficult not to think about that shot every time I stood on that tee.

Fortunately those days are gone, and now I just focus on a spot to the right middle part of the fairway and swing with confidence. I have hardly ever hit the ball out of bounds there since. 

My advice is to just pick a spot on the hole that is reasonably safe and at the worst you could make bogey from. Be content with that and make your aim to make that score on the hole.

Hope that helps.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I made it a cross the water through the trees and in the rough just a double chip and two putt


----------



## WindyDayz (Sep 9, 2010)

There is a par 4 at a course I play at a lot and it's an uphill slight dogleg left. It's got a really narrow tee shot over water and it's lined with trees. The way the hole looks though you want to pull driver, but I've learned after sending a lot of Titleists on nature hikes that I should hit a 3-4 iron off the tee. It's a short hole so I only end up with a 7-8 iron at most into the green. Playing it safe isn't fun though


----------



## Stretch (May 15, 2010)

broken tee said:


> I don't know why I have such a problem with a long Par 3. its 180 yrds, water guards the front and flanked by sand. I think I have a phobia on this hole. Anyone have or had aa problem hole like this? I know its me.


Take 2 Pro V1's and call me in the morning! 
Thank you, thank you... I am here all week!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Stretch said:


> Take 2 Pro V1's and call me in the morning!
> Thank you, thank you... I am here all week!


Anally? orally? and what do I call you in the morning


----------



## Stretch (May 15, 2010)

broken tee said:


> Anally? orally? and what do I call you in the morning


Best to ask a pharmacist for the first two.

Just dont call me late for breakfast!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Stretch said:


> Best to ask a pharmacist for the first two.
> 
> Just dont call me late for breakfast!


I hear ya on breakfast:thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

oh gee that went down hill faast Bob!!!!! funny though!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

What went down hill fast? It was a valid question. The pharmacist didn't have Pro VI's on the shelf and in the book when I called him, so I had to be blunt and ask. Geez I needed medical assistance here


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

On par 3's I just think flag. It's par 5's that do me - I lash at it for distance, and end up carving it away into the elephant grass.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Par 5s get you whrn they're the ones I par the most. What a funny game. We just have to over come our phobias on certain holes, good luck to you and Welcome to the forum.


----------

